# CCR2000E woes



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well they called for snow tonight and my CCR2000E was partially disassembled because I was going to install new auger paddles. Got the thing apart and when I compared my old paddles, the new ones were different. The new ones were OEM Toro #99-9313, which according to many parts lists are the correct ones for my machine - not. 

Anyway after I froze my fingers off I put it back together with the old paddles which weren't so bad after all. Just pi$$ed that I got the wrong ones. Now I need to find the correct ones and hopefully sell these for the money that I paid for them.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you know what the correct part number is ??

The 99-9313 has six mounting screws, did yours have 8, like the 55-9251 ??


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Do you know what the correct part number is ??
> 
> The 99-9313 has six mounting screws, did yours have 8, like the 55-9251 ??


I just checked and you are correct. The ones I need must be the 55-9251.

Ran the machine tonight with the old paddles on and it worked ok. I guess I will keep an eye open for a set over the winter. Do you know what the part number is for the scraper and belt for the CCR2000?

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy to see what I can find. Can you post the complete ID numbers off the machine ??


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll have a look and post tomorrow. Thanks


----------

